# grooming basics



## johnnycee (Nov 9, 2011)

I just brush my Golden. Is it important to get his hair trimmed periodically, or is that just for show? Could I do it myself?


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

At least in the ear canal it should be trimmed, to prevent ear infections. Around the paws helps reduce the mud tracked in, and can help with trimming nails. You can absolutely do this yourself. I would consult a groomer for tips, but for the avg. pet owner it is rather intuitive what needs to happen.


----------

